# How Many Miles Did You Travel?



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi everyone








Curious as to how many miles everyone has logged in your Outback over the last 12 months.
DW and I sat around the campfire last weekend and figured ours out. Good thing she keeps detailed notes!
We are going to keep a journal in the Outback and log each trip. We're pretty good about keeping notes on our trips, but a log book in the Outback might be handy.

I know some of us stick to the shorter local trips, while others head out on more extensive road trips.
Just wondered how many of us keep track?

On this end, in the last 12 months with the new fiver, we have logged approx. 12,400 miles. Lots of shorter trips, and two significant trips. Seattle to Wisconsin and Seattle to San Diego.

How about you?
Jeff


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

I would say about 1500 miles several short trips and we had a seasonal site at the beach for 2 months so that cut down on the actual towing of the TT but if you add the seasonal miles on for the TV it would be around 2700 miles.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

As close as I can figure, about 5000 miles this year. Tampa to NC, NC to Tomahawk, WI, to Door County and back, to the U.P. of MI. and from there to the Smokies and then home. Just finished another 1500 mile trip to GA and NC from FL. Love that Outback and the Tundra.

Rayman


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

3500 to 4000 miles but wait til next year


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

1,500 miles or so

Lots of short beach camping runs (60 mile max roundtrip types) make up the bulk of this years travels. The longest run this year was about 250 miles RT.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

Mgonzo2u said:


> 1,500 miles or so


We go out between 6-8 times per year. Right now we have logged in about 1800 miles this year


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Well, I just sat down and did some math, and I came up with 4478 miles, approximately over 9 trips, for a total of 30 nights on the road, 1 night in the driveway, and 1 night in a tent with the Cub Scouts....32 nights camping this spring/summer/fall for me.

Tim


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

4,200 and counting!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> We are going to keep a journal in the Outback and log each trip. We're pretty good about keeping notes on our trips, but a log book in the Outback might be handy.


I love that idea, I enjoy journalling, always look through books at guest houses to see comments etc.

I'm a dedicated scrapbooker so will now add 'make Outbook log book/journal' to my list of things to do.

Thanks so much for such a great idea (limited miles from us this year since we've only used the OB twice since we got it!).

Ali


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Zero, and we used it more than we ever have.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

outtatown said:


> Zero, and we used it more than we ever have.


?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would easily say we have put around 5,000 on the Outback so far

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

9100


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Zero, and we used it more than we ever have.


?
[/quote]
Set up as a permanent seasonal....as per their signature.

No idea how many miles...a few trips around home, Maryland, Canada, Pocono's.....????

Steve


----------



## out4fun (Aug 22, 2006)

We have had ours less than 2 months and put on about 1350 miles







, But I think we are done till spring.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

3,500 (+-) And we didnt start until Fathers day in June (our maiden journey after taking delivery). Next year will be alot more.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> Zero, and we used it more than we ever have.


?
[/quote]

Sounds to me like y'all have a seasonal campsite. It sure has some advantages.

For us, we have put about 3,500 miles on the Outback since March. Probably will do another 200-300 before the end of the year.

Dan


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

This year? About 2500 miles, give or take.....

Bill


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

We'll do between 3500 and 4000 miles by the end of the year.


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

Since June a little over 4000 with more to come yet this year.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> 9100


Yes, and 8,807.1 of those miles Ed & family did in 47 days! One of the most detailed trip journals I have ever seen too!









For the new members, it's well worth the read. Great job Ed!
You can read it HERE


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Prolly about 3000 miles this year.
A trip to Orlando and back was almost 2K in itself.
The Elkins Rally and a bunch of local trips. My favorite NFS Campground is only about 40 miles.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

2,000 by the end of the year. Includes Outbacker rallies at Ocean City, MD; a second upcoming rally at Ocean City over Veterans Day; Luray VA, and Elkins WV. Plus local trips to Kings Dominion VA and many overnighters at at our favorite local campground at Fort A.P. Hill, VA. Wish we could have done more, but not bad for a first year of Outbacking.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

4321 miles since the Middle of May with more to come.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We are between 1,950 - 2,000 miles so far this season. Hopefully we will get another 500 or so miles in before we settle in for the winter.

Next year however... Watch Out!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I would say in the past 12 months 3,000 mile and if all goes well 
maybe another 200 miles in November be for putting the tt in storage
Happy Travels
willie


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Probably around 2,000 miles. We had a big trip to San Diego and one to the White Mountains in Arizona among a few other smaller trips. We'd like to have more but once school and youth sports begin we don't get the opportunity.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We've only logged about 500 miles - but then, we just purchased the Outback in mid-August.

On vacation this year, we hitched up our Coleman Bayside (pop-up), left from Bartonville (Peoria), IL and drove to Glacier NP (4 days driving- 1900 miles), where we spent four nights. Then to Boise, ID (2 days - 750 miles) where we spent four nights with my sister and her family. From there, it was a long days' drive to Moab, UT (525 miles), where we spent three nights and days at Arches NP and Canyonlands NP. From there, it was straight back home, across Colorado, Kansas, Missouri, and Illinois.

All told, our 2006 vacation travel was about 5000 miles.

We've probably pulled our 2000 Coleman pop-up over 30,000 miles - from Peoria to the east coast, to Maine, to Idaho, to New Mexico, and most states in between. My 11 year old daughter has been in 33 states so far and she LOVES the camping/traveling lifestyle!

Next year, we're planning on a trip to the east coast again, then down to Disney World. That will be our first long trip in the Outback.

Cheers,

Mike, Sherry, Erica, and Arthur (the Collie)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> How Many Miles Did You Travel?
> Last 12 months in your Outback


Don't know for sure as I don't keep track, but I do know it's *NOT NEARLY ENOUGH*!!!

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I'm guessing around 1000 miles since we bought ours in May of this year. We've made five trips and have two more scheduled...One this weekend and another in mid November


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

About 1000 miles in 5 trips, bought the trailer in June.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I would guess about 4000 - 4200 miles. This includes our trip from Toronto to Disney and back in January - that was about 3100 miles alone.

Can't wait till 2007

Wayne


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Probably 2000 or so.


----------

